# Amazon KindleGen program (makes ebooks from html)



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I found a message over on Mobilread that quoted an email from Amazon which gives the URLs for the Amazon HTML to AZW generator and instructions. There's a version for both Mac and Windows.

"KindleGen is a command-line tool used to build eBooks. This tool is best for publishers and individuals who are familiar with HTML and want to convert their HTML, XHTML, XML (OPF/IDPF format), or ePub source into a Kindle Book. Please click the following link to download this application along with the User Instructions:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000234621

You can also find more information and instructions for using the KindleGen in our Kindle Publishing Guidelines document. Please click the below link to download the same:

http://snipurl.com/v632s "

Mike


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## tnolan (Feb 28, 2010)

jmiked, I hate to say it, but clicking that link for the KindleGen app just gave me a 404 not found notice. Maybe they changed it.


----------



## mrmeany (Feb 1, 2010)

This takes you to the download and instruction page. The link above didn't work so I found this:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000234621


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice! Thanks!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

tnolan said:


> jmiked, I hate to say it, but clicking that link for the KindleGen app just gave me a 404 not found notice. Maybe they changed it.


Fixed.

The place I got it from truncated the URL for some reason.

Mike


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

jmiked said:


> I found a message over on Mobilread that quoted an email from Amazon which gives the URLs for the Amazon HTML to AZW generator and instructions. There's a version for both Mac and Windows.
> 
> "KindleGen is a command-line tool used to build eBooks. This tool is best for publishers and individuals who are familiar with HTML and want to convert their HTML, XHTML, XML (OPF/IDPF format), or ePub source into a Kindle Book. Please click the following link to download this application along with the User Instructions:
> 
> ...


Every time I see something like this I get excited that it means we can download Epub library books to our Kindle.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

That's useful.


----------

